# Peinlich, peinlich! Oder: Was ist das Peinlichste was euch je passiert ist?



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Grüsse euch, Community!

Mir ist grad die Idee für einen Thread gekommen, hier könnt ihr alles aufzählen was eure peinlichsten Erlebnisse waren!
Von Geschichten in Trunkenheit bishin zu Fehlern euerseits in Onlinespielen ^_^

Ich fang mal an:

Das Peinlichste was mir je passiert ist war eine Anzeige von der Polizei. Und zwar nicht per Post. Sondern direkt am Bahnsteig wo um die 100 Leute standen und 7 meiner engsten Freunde, die mich natürlich (Inklusive der Leute die am Bahnsteig) anglotzten. Die Leute tuschelten über mein 'vergehen' (War nur eine Anzeige wegen Betreten der Bahngleise...wie lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und selbst als die Polizei weg war konnte ich mich nicht ihrer Blicke entziehen. 

So das wars von mir, dann lasst mal hören! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Vorsichtshalber sufu benutzt, aber nichts gefunden. Könnt mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (18. März 2010)

Mir ist nix peinlich, bzw. ich war so dicht , dass es mir dann nicht mehr peinlich war, wobei ich es hasse, wenn ich furze, leise und gemein......


----------



## Skyler93 (18. März 2010)

mir ist eig. so direkt garnix mehr peinlich Oo mir kackegal was die leute denken
jedoch als ich glaub 14 war hatt ich mal blähungen und war in der schule, najo musst eienfach mitten im unterricht furzen, und naja, ich tat das auch, und es war mehr als nr laut
klar meine kumpels lachten, aber ehrlich hat das gstunken -.-


----------



## Perkone (18. März 2010)

Als mir mal im Freibad in so nem Strudelkanal dingens meine Badehose runterzogen und weggeschemmt hat xD Ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2010)

Vorhersage für den Thread:
90% der "Kerle" tönen groß das nichts peinlich ist und erzählen irgendwas dummes...
Irgendein Mädel wird sagen "Ihr seid soo blöd!"
100% Irgendwelche Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Vorhersage für den Thread:
> 90% der "Kerle" tönen groß das nichts peinlich ist und erzählen irgendwas dummes...
> Irgendein Mädel wird sagen "Ihr seid soo blöd!"
> 100% Irgendwelche Flames
> ...



DU BIST SOOOOO BLÖÖÖÖÖD!!!!1111EINSELF


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. März 2010)

Die wirklich! peinlichen Sachen sind mir zu intim und der ganze Rest ist zu lasch um hier Erwähnung zu finden


----------



## EspCap (18. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Vorhersage für den Thread:
> 90% der "Kerle" tönen groß das nichts peinlich ist und erzählen irgendwas dummes...
> Irgendein Mädel wird sagen "Ihr seid soo blöd!"
> 100% Irgendwelche Flames
> ...



qft.


----------



## Xondor (18. März 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grüsse euch, Community!
> 
> Mir ist grad die Idee für einen Thread gekommen, hier könnt ihr alles aufzählen was eure peinlichsten Erlebnisse waren!
> Von Geschichten in Trunkenheit bishin zu Fehlern euerseits in Onlinespielen ^_^
> ...




Lächerlich? Was ist lächerlich daran wenn jmd von einem Zug überrollt wird? Wenn derjenige aufgrund seiner Dummheit "selber schuld" ist, dann bleiben noch ein traumatisierter Bahnfahrer und geschockte Reisende. Lächerlich ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2010)

Also mir sind öfter mal meine Mitmenschen Peinlich.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2010)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Also mir sind öfter mal meine Mitmenschen Peinlich.



/sign bruder.../sign


----------



## VHRobi (19. März 2010)

Ich weiss nicht was zum teufel ich mir an dem Tag gedacht habe, aber als 16 war und besuch bekam von der Polizei und sie aufs Revier begleiten sollte, ging ich kurz in mein Zimmer um mich umzukleiden.
Keine ahnung warum, aber ich musste in dem moment meine CO2 Pistole in die Hand nehmen und nachladen und habe es dann wieder im Schrank gelegt.
Tja 5sek später kamen die Polizisten hereingestürmt, einer mir gezogener Waffe und knallten mich gegen die Wand und fingen an mich zu durchsuchen.
Das ist 9Jahre her und ich weiss echt nicht warum ich in dem moment die Pistole in die Hand nehmen musste.
Werde die frage wohl nie beantworten können.

Auf dem weg zum Revier entschuldigte ich mich mehrmals bei den Polizisten und sagte denen, das ich nicht wüsste warum genau in dem moment die Waffe in die Hand nehmen musste.
Der einte nahm schnell die enstschuldigung an, während der andere extrem sauer war und mir sagte, hätte ich in dem moment noch die Waffe in der Hand gehalten, hätte er sofort ohne zögern abgedrückt.

Seit dem lag die Co2 Pistole nur noch im Schrank rum und als ich es mit 18 verkaufen wollte, da es sowieso nie brauchte und bissl im Zimmer damit auf Zielscheiben schiesste, genau an dem Tag als ich zum Kollegen ging um ihm das Ding zu verkaufen, hielt mich die Polizei an und durchsuchte mich.. 400franken weg.. :/
Das ich es meine Kollegen verkaufen wollte, glaubten sie mir nicht.

Naja wie kommts dazu das man sich so eine "Waffe" kauft?.. War schon immer ein Polizei/SWAT Fan und da man die mit 12 hier kaufen darf, mit Unterschrift eines Erziehungsberechtigten, wollte ich halt eben so eine haben^^

Zum Polizeirevier musste ich mit 16 gehen weil die Polizei erfuhr das ich 400G Marihuana hatte, wer uns damals verpfiffen hatte wussten wir danach genau, aber währe das nicht passiert damals, währe ich bestimmt zum Drogendealer geworden.


----------



## marion9394 (19. März 2010)

Mir ist das ULTIMATIVE peinliche passiert... Ich schreibe das hier mal hier als WARNUNG was bei übertriebenen Alkoholkonsum passieren kann -.-

3 Situationen in denen ich sternhagel voll war - oh man gott sei dank trinke ich nix mehr und 2tens bin ich weggezogen!

1 (nicht ganz soooo schlimm) Auf meiner Abschlussfeier in der Schule, wir sind auf so einen Buckel im Grünen gewandert haben gefeiert und und unseres Lebens gefreut. Klein Marion & Co haben irgendwo versteckt (warscheinlich von einem anderen) eine Flasche Wodka gefunden... Und leider nix zum Mischen dabei. Gut halt pur gesoffen,... Und irgendwann gehts dann halt richtig los mit Wirkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte dann erstmal massiv Blackout. Irgendeine Mitschülerin hatte dann meine Ma angerufen das sie mich abholen soll - hat sie gemacht - und so höflich wie ich bin habe ich ihr im Auto noch erklärt wie sie fahren muss "hier können SIE rechts fahren, hier links...." AOU FUCK ich habe meine Mum nicht erkannt!!! Das hällt sie mir noch immer vor - und amüsiert sich köstlich!! Peinlich

2 (schon recht scheiße) war auf der Firmenweihnachtsfeier im ersten Lehrjahr. Gab in der Diskothek die die gemietet haben auch Cocktailgutscheine und nach dem Essen noch umsonst Wein. Irgendwann war ich dann schon wieder so blau das ich Mist gemacht habe -.- Links und Rechts einen unserer Rennfahrer im Arm - und mit jedem fleißig rumgeschäkert. Au Mann das durfte ich mir die ganzen 3 Jahre anhören!!!! FUCK Peinlich hoch 2!!!

3. und das schlimmste was jeeee passiert ist war folgendes:
War mit meiner Freundin auf einer Faschingsfeier verabredet, leider konnte sie dann spontan nicht mit und mich musste mit Ihren Bekannten (die ich gar nicht kannte) allein mit. Hm... Mir war scheiß langweilig!! Ha... dann habe ich einen alten Exfreund getroffen - sozusagen meine Jugendliebe mit 13! Dachte ich hau den mal an - bissl ratschen und so. Gut dann fing der irgendwie an mich abzufüllen und ich war wieder mal hackedicht!! Irgendwie bin ich dann mit dem nach Haus - der Wohnte noch daheim. Aber unter dem Alohol-Pegel war an zwischenmenschliche beziehungen gar nicht mehr zu denken! Irgendwann nachts, ich nackt musste ich mal auf toilette - ich torkel in dem fremden haus nackt!! richtung klo, treff die Eltern - sag artig hallo - und kotze denen dezent vor die Füße!!!!!
Au Au Au - als ob das nicht schon schlimm genug ist, plärren die auf einmal los "bring die dahin wo du die her hast" - hat der auch promt gemacht. Da hock ich allein vor der Feier, in nem fremden dorf und bin sternhagelvoll -.- Gut das mich die Bekannten irgedwann wieder gefunden haben!

Setze seitdem keinen Fuss mehr in das Dorf -.-

Also das ist wirklich alles wahr und seit dem trinke ich rein gar nix mehr!!! Seht es als Warnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------



## Manowar (19. März 2010)

Ich muss wohl eindeutig mehr trinken, um solch tollen Erlebnisse für mich zu entdecken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab überlegt, seit dieser Thread hier steht, aber mir mag echt nichts wirklich wirklich peinliches einfallen.
Bis auf Kleinigkeiten, wie in der 5. Klasse die Lehrerin "Mama" zu nennen (hat aber wohl jeder hinter sich).

Das Peinlichste, was aber wohl auch ne Kleinigkeit war..
Das Manodings war ein ziemlich guter Torwart und auch 2 mal in der Saison bester Torwart der Liga.
Dann gabs aber mal ein Spiel, wo ich -warum auch immer- am linken Pfosten stand. Ein Ball fliegt auf mich zu (aus etwa 30-40m Entfernung), aber stark rechts an mir und dem Tor vorbei..dachte ich jedenfalls. 
Ich hab mich kein Millimeter bewegt, wozu auch, geht ja ins aus :> Der Ball flog natürlich direkt ins Tor.
War mir dann so peinlich, das ich nen Kreislaufzusammenbruch vorgespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Dann schieß ich mal los^^

Also die beste Freundin von meiner Mutter war bis vor 2 Jahren ca. ziemlich oft bei uns zu Besuch und sie hat immer ihre Tochter mitgebracht. Die Tochter ist genauso alt wie ich (eine Woche jünger glaub ich) und früher als wir kleiner waren so ab 4 - 10 Jahren haben wir dann immer zusammen gespielt. Ja und irgendwann als wir dann älter waren so 15 oder 16 weiss nich mehr genau war ich dann mit der zusammen. Und irgendwann haben wir halt das gemacht was man so tut wenn man zusammen ist (ihr wisst schon).

Und dann war irgendwann mein bester Freund bei mir und ich hab ihm das erzählt mit jedem einzelnen Detail (wo, wie, wann, warum xD). So aber meine Zimmertür war nen Stück offen und genau vor meiner Tür aufm Flur standen meine Mutter und ihre Freundin und haben natürlich jedes Wort mitgehört und überhaupt kein Geheimnis draus gemacht das sie mich belauscht haben. Und ich bin beim erzählen so ins letzte Detail gegangen das die Freundin von meiner Mutter ihrer Tochter den Umgang mit mir verboten hat. XD

Und seit dem Tag hält mir meine Mutter immer Predigten wenn ich Damenbesuch habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber mittlerweile nicht mehr so schlimm da ich zum Glück nicht mehr zu Hause wohne.

mfg


----------



## RedShirt (19. März 2010)

Vorm ersten Boss in Seelenschmiede HC zu merken, daß man keine Präsenz anhat.

Doof, als Tank. Und sich vorher dauernd wundern, warum man so oft die Aggro verliert...


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2010)

Damit ich auch noch was beitrage...
Erstmal Pöser Alkohol...

Auf jedenfall war ich auf ner Feier von ner Bekannten und Klein Paddy (Scheiße ich war damals schon 17 oder 18 glaube ich, wenn nicht schon älter) hat endlich mal irgendwas getrunken... ein wenig zuviel...
Dann habe ich mich irgendwann in die Küche zwischen die Brüder der Bekannten gesetzt (oder wurde da hin gesetzt... achja Großfamilie) und habe dann angefangen mich erst über ihre Oberweite auszulassen und was ich doch gern mit ihr machen würde... zum Glück hatten die Brüder Humor...


----------



## Lillyan (19. März 2010)

Bleibt beim Thema, danke. Offtopic gelöscht.


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2010)

Hab einmal mit nem Freund gelabert als ich bemerkte, dass der Bus grad an mir vorbeifährt. Also sprintete ich so schnell ich konnte aus dem Stand heraus (bzw von der Parkbank aus), nur hatt ich irgendwie nicht so recht bemerkt, dass mein linkes Bein eingeschlafen war. Nach ca 5 Schritten hat das Bein dann nachgegeben und *patsch* fiel ich direkt vornüber flach wie ein Brett um.
Naja nicht sooo peinlich, aber da haben mich halt alle Leute dumm angeguckt.

Einmal war ich in ner Bäckerei und hab mich irgendwie verschluckt. Ihr kennt das bestimmt wenn man dann einfach so zu husten anfängt, was recht hartnäckig sein kann. Auf jeden Fall konnt ich einfach nicht mehr aufhören zu husten o_O und die Leute wollten sogar nen Krankenwagen rufen. Aber irgendwie konnt ich dann schlussendlich doch wieder aufhören zu husten.

Ich hatte mal ne Schnupperwoche in ner Firma und hab Punkt 08:00 Uhr im Eingangsbereich auf den Chef gewartet. Nachdem wir uns begrüsst hatten, sagte er mir, ich solle ihm die Treppe hoch zu seinem Büro folgen. Das war sone Wendeltreppe und ich war wohl ein Bisschen aufgeregt. Irgendwie hab ich nicht so richtig bemerkt dass da Stufen hochgehn, bin gestolpert und voll in den Chef reingeknallt. DAS war echt peinlich, aber er nahms mit Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitialis (19. März 2010)

Hui da gibts auch was mächtig Peinliches von mir xD..
Hatte da jetz gar nichmehr dran gedacht aber iwie kams mir beim lesen des Threads wieder in den Sinn..

War letzten Sommer iwann mal. Wir haben bei einen Kumpel im Garten dickst gefeiert.. 
Naja jedenfalls war ich den ganzen Abend mim Beer-Pong spielen unterhalten und wurde natürlich dichter und dichter..
iwann fing es dermaßen zu regnen an, dass wir ins Haus gehen mussten.. Ich war wirklich schon dermaßen voll und ne Freundin von mir auch.. Also haben wir uns nix gedacht und bissl rumgemacht.. Naja vor den Eltern usw.. War mir bei meinen Alkoholpegel auch wirklich wurst..
Jedenfalls ging des dann so weiter, bis ich iwann auf die Idee kam mich auszuziehen und sie zu fragen ob sie mir einen "blasen" will.. (Ala American Pie "Komm Baby, blas mir einen" ^^)

Weiß das nur aus erzählungen und hoffe immernoch, dass dies bitte nicht die Wahrheit ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin eigentlich komplett nicht der Typ für sowas und geh eig. ganz anders mit Frauen um, aber wenn das stimmt, weiß ich nicht was mich damals geritten hat =)

Naja seitdem trink ich auch nichmehr so häufig, sondern chill lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was noch iwie peinlich war, war im letzten Amerika Urlaub..
Wollte mal in Amerika etwas rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (überlegt euch selber was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hab ich dann auch mit nem Kumpel gemacht, jedenfalls musst ich dann mit meiner Gastfamilie essen..
Und ich saß wirklich da wie son Rohrspatz =)
Auf einmal fängt die Mom an zu reden und ich hab nix mehr verstanden.. Englisch war auf einmal wie ne Fremdsprache 
Und ich sitz nur mitm grinsen da und nick und sag yes yes zu allem..
Bis sie mich dann gefragt hat: "So which one's better? German or American"..
Natürlich aufs Rauchmaterial bezogen.. 
Des war mir so peinlich weil ich einfach so dermaßen iwo anders war ka =)
Aber ich hab mich rausgeredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyua (19. März 2010)

naja mir ist noch nicht so viele Peinliches passiert

bis auf das ich mal im Unterricht ein geschlafen bin und als mich meine Lehrerin aufgeweckt 
Hat hab ich wie am spieß geschrien.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (23. März 2010)

Ohh gott..
ich weiß noch, als ich letzens mit meinen kumpels im schwimmbad war.

am abend davor hatte ich vor mir die beine etwas zu rasieren. bin auch dazu gekommen, aber mit dem andern hatte ich nicht angefangen.
also am nächsten tag "ab ins schwimmbad" und als ich dann da mit meiner badehose stand ist es mir wieder eingefallen.. 

Also das eine bein war dann so halbwegs glatt und das andere natürlich total behaart.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. März 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> am abend davor hatte ich vor mir die beine etwas zu rasieren.



Du bist hoffentlich eine Frau...^^


----------



## Dominau (23. März 2010)

nein.
nur ich fahr gern inliner und die skates sind ziemlich groß.die inliner reißen dann immer die haare raus = aua...
wenn ich mir dann nur das untere bein rasiere sieht es noch dümmer aus. 

aber wie gesagt ..


Dominau schrieb:


> etwas zu rasieren


----------



## Sodreok (23. März 2010)

Als ich mit einer Kollegin 8-terbahn fuhr musste ich furzen XD sie musst voll lachen !


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2010)

Wollte ne Ovomaltine mit Wasser machen, weil ich vergessen habe, dass man normalerweise milch nimmt^^Hab auch schnell gemerkt, dass es nicht so gut is :/

Im Kindergarten hab ich jedes Mädchen mal geküsst (fragt mich nicht, wie ich auf die schnapsinnige Idee kam)
Das hat auch munter eine Mitschülerin in der Schule rumerzählt, und für schlechten Ruf bei mir gersorgt (das war noch das Mildeste, was sie über mich tratschte). Das gleche Mädel hat mir mal aufm Heimweg ins Gesicht gespuckt und is jezz meine Nachbarin :> Sie weicht mir immer aus, wenn wir zufällig gleichzeitig in den Bus steigen und lässt mir keine Chance, mich mit ihr wenigstens halbwegs zu versöhnen.

Zuallerdem war ich damals unsterblich in ihre ältere Schwester verliebt, die aber genausoalt war wie ich.


Ich bitte um Mitleid :<


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Sodreok schrieb:


> Als ich mit einer Kollegin 8-terbahn fuhr musste ich furzen XD sie musst voll lachen !



die hat nun sicherlich ein ganz anderes Bild von dir hmm^^ musste eben richtig laut lachen hehe


----------



## dragon1 (23. März 2010)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wollte ne Ovomaltine mit Wasser machen, weil ich vergessen habe, dass man normalerweise milch nimmt^^Hab auch schnell gemerkt, dass es nicht so gut is :/


und das ist das peinlichste was dir je passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


Naja, das bei mir war so derart peinlich, dass ichs lieber nicht inschreib-.- hab mich vor der ganzen klasse blamiert und die halbe schule hat mich dan verarscht >.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Naja, das bei mir war so derart peinlich, dass ichs lieber nicht inschreib-.- hab mich vor der ganzen klasse blamiert und die halbe schule hat mich dan verarscht >.<



Ach keine Sorge...


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Jetzt ists eh raus -> du hast in die Hose gepinkelt !

(Damit hier jetzt nicht die Unwahrheit steht, musst du es verraten) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (23. März 2010)

Ich verdräng peinlich Sachen immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur eins weiss ich noch weil ich... öfters dran erinnert werdn: p0rn + Mom


----------



## Hinack (23. März 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich verdräng peinlich Sachen immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Merke : Nur Pr0ns gucken wenn keiner zuhause ist, vorher alles abchecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (23. März 2010)

Hinack schrieb:


> Merke : Nur Pr0ns gucken wenn keiner zuhause ist, vorher alles abchecken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab aus meinen Fehlern gelernt xD


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Ich bin in meiner Schule gehe gerade in die Klasse in einer frei stunde und sehe wie die Lehrerin mit den Rektor rum macht ach und 2 Freunde von mir haben es auch gesehn, sie hatten uns gesehn danach hat die Lehrerin uns komischer weisse bevorzugt behandelt aber diesen anblick konnte ich bis heute noch nicht verdrängen


----------



## Kremlin (23. März 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich verdräng peinlich Sachen immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du wirst öfters dran erinnert? Deine Mutter reibt es dir unter die Nase, dass sie Dich beim Socken stricken erwischt hat? Bitte was!?


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2010)

Hmmm das peinlichste Erlebnis... Achja!:

Letztes Jahr auf ner Schulauführung, musste ich was sagen und ich war derart müde (keine Ahnung wieso) dass ich während dem Reden im stehen(!) eingeschlafen bin! Vor allen Schülern, Eltern und Lehrern auf der Bühne!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mir ist nochmal was eingefallen:

Also ich hatte geträumt dass mich einer umbringt (merhmals) und vorher hat er immer gehustet. Nächsten Morgen gehe ich in eine Seitengasse mit meiner Freundin, dann hustet es mir hinter mir, ich schreie laut und renn davon. Als ich mioch umdrehe sehe ich meine Freundin und den Mann die mich anschauten als wäre ich irgendein Psychopat...


----------



## Petersburg (23. März 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Ich verdräng peinlich Sachen immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist es nicht toll wenn man sein Zimmer abschließen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> bin mir ziemlich sicher es gibt schon so einen thread.
> 
> sogar ganz sicher.



Dann such ihn raus, anstatt hier "toll" sein zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (23. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Du wirst öfters dran erinnert? Deine Mutter reibt es dir unter die Nase, dass sie Dich beim Socken stricken erwischt hat? Bitte was!?



Nein, aber immer wenn ich meinen PC ansehe erinnere ich mich daran, sollte ich mir abgewöhnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist es nicht toll wenn man sein Zimmer abschließen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab da nen riesen Durchbruch wo früher die Tür war -.- Abschiedsgeschenk vom Vormieter.


----------



## Hinack (23. März 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ist es nicht toll wenn man sein Zimmer abschließen kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu auffällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (23. März 2010)

Is schon etwas her, jedoch weiß ich es noch ganz genau x.x :

Ich wollt in die Stadt. Drahtesel? Neee lieber Bus. Also geh ich zur nächstgelegenden Haltestelle und warte auf den Bus. Er kommt, ich steig ein, blablabala, kurz bevor der Bus inner Stadt ankam und anhielt, musste ich ersma voll furzen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Der Bus war übrigens rappelvoll >.<

Seitdem bin ich nie mehr Bus gefahren!!


----------



## Manowar (24. März 2010)

Wenn der Bus rappel voll war, dann ists doch garnicht schlimm. 
Ich furze regelmäßig in der Öffentlichkeit *g*


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

Ich bin mal bei einem auftritt auf der bühne gestolpert..das peinlichste daran war dass ich nen minirock anhatte und mir alle unten drunter sehen konnten >_<


----------



## RedShirt (24. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> >_<



Dann war also das Highlight der Show am Anfan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dann war also das Highlight der Show am Anfan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war zum glück am ende, konnte mich danach in die garderobe verdrücken >_<


----------



## Breakyou (24. März 2010)

Ich war vor 3 Jahren im Landschulheim im Allgäu..nach 4 Stunden Busfahrt sind wir alle ausgestiegen haben unsere Sachen in die Schränke gepackt und sollten uns dann in einer Stunde am Teich vor der Jugendherrberge treffen.
Als fast alle am Teich waren um zu besprechen wie der Tag aussieht stolper ich aus irgendeinem Grund und fall rückwärts in den Teich..und das Beste war dass ich  mich an einem Mädchen aus meiner Klasse festgehalten hab und sie mitgezogen hab. Der Teich war schön vergammelt und verrottet..Aber einen Vorteil hat das Ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Mädchen das ich mitgezogen hab ist seit 2 Jahren meine Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (24. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich war vor 3 Jahren im Landschulheim im Allgäu..nach 4 Stunden Busfahrt sind wir alle ausgestiegen haben unsere Sachen in die Schränke gepackt und sollten uns dann in einer Stunde am Teich vor der Jugendherrberge treffen.
> Als fast alle am Teich waren um zu besprechen wie der Tag aussieht stolper ich aus irgendeinem Grund und fall rückwärts in den Teich..und das Beste war dass ich  mich an einem Mädchen aus meiner Klasse festgehalten hab und sie mitgezogen hab. Der Teich war schön vergammelt und verrottet..Aber einen Vorteil hat das Ganze
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein Win^^



MasterXoX schrieb:


> Is schon etwas her, jedoch weiß ich es noch ganz genau x.x :
> 
> Ich wollt in die Stadt. Drahtesel? Neee lieber Bus. Also geh ich zur nächstgelegenden Haltestelle und warte auf den Bus. Er kommt, ich steig ein, blablabala, kurz bevor der Bus inner Stadt ankam und anhielt, musste ich ersma voll furzen
> 
> ...





Du:"Hallo, mein Name ist MasterXoX"
die anderen: "Hallo MasterXoX"
-"Tag wie gehts den?"
-"Huhu"
Du: "Ich... ich habe in einem Bus gefurzt >.<"
die anderen: "Das war sehr mutig von dir"
- "Toll, dass du es endlich jemanden erzählen konntest"
- "Das kann jedem Mal passieren"

xD 

Genug gelacht. Ich sass mit der 7. Klasse im Turnen im Kreis, während die Lehrerin was erzählt hat. Als sie mit dem Satz fertig war, musste ich grässlich laut furzen, dasss alle anderen Kinder den Kreis um mich herum gebildet haben, mit mir in der Mitte.
Das war ein echtes Trauma...


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich war vor 3 Jahren im Landschulheim im Allgäu..nach 4 Stunden Busfahrt sind wir alle ausgestiegen haben unsere Sachen in die Schränke gepackt und sollten uns dann in einer Stunde am Teich vor der Jugendherrberge treffen.
> Als fast alle am Teich waren um zu besprechen wie der Tag aussieht stolper ich aus irgendeinem Grund und fall rückwärts in den Teich..und das Beste war dass ich mich an einem Mädchen aus meiner Klasse festgehalten hab und sie mitgezogen hab. Der Teich war schön vergammelt und verrottet..Aber einen Vorteil hat das Ganze
> 
> 
> ...




Epic Win sag ich da nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

